# Giving my blood & sweat to earn respect



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Thought getting a journal up might help with my consistency but a little disclaimer first, don't expect any big numbers or impressive stats.

Current stats:

5ft11

167 lbs

Estimated 17% body fat

Skinny fat kent checking in

Goals :

Get lean and then slow bulk up, any strength gains during cut are a bonus.

Diet:

Using a flexible diet approach but majority of food will be "clean". I just don't like eating the same things every day.

Macros are roughly 190p, 160c, 80f.

Training wise I'm using an abbreviated routine ironaddict style for hard gainers.

Let's do this!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

In.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mondays training :


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday :


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today :



Just to explain this, I stupidly skipped squats and deads for a while due to pain in knees and lower back but looking to get these moving.

Last 2 reps on sumos were a little hitched so needs work.

Normally wouldn't train 3 days in a row either but with the wifes shifts I can't get to gym for next 5 days


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes said:


> In.


Yay that's 1 more than expected lol

Welcome to the party


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's food :

Just had 4 weetabix, 200ml almond milk and 50g whey post workout. Trained fasted.

Lunch will be 250g beef and 62g rice, cooked with tinned toms, herbs etc

Tonight is 60g pasta, 185g salmon, broc and creme fraiche.

Then 3 eggs and some cheese pre bed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Home made pizza with very good macros


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> View attachment 171349
> 
> 
> Home made pizza with very good macros


Looks pretty good.

I tried to make a pizza a while ago and it looked like road kill lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> I tried to make a pizza a while ago and it looked like road kill lol


Just followed this tbh but put 100g cooked chicken on






Actually really nice


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

In for this. Be good to see how you get on!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

As this journal is full disclosure I must admit I slipt off the dietary bandwagon tonight. Tomorrow is a new day and it can't be repeated if I want to get anywhere with this.

Gotta go cold turkey on the sugar lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally back in the gym after the misses has finished all her night shifts!

















Last few on decline were grinders and form bit loose on French press so can see that being working weight for a while


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy with how lifts are progressing considering I'm in a cal deficit. Weighted chins are a great exercise.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday's food


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And today's food


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Had nothing better to do so went and did some steady state cardio at the gym this morning. It's getting serious lol


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck with this and hope you stay dedicated.

I am in a similar position and looking to shed the last bits of tub so working on 2 100 calories along with high/medium/light weights routine 

A quick question about the microwave rice, can you buy it in smaller packets at Tesco or do you weigh out what you want and then microwave that? Just that my wife is back on shifts soon and we need some food ideas for her her 12hour night shift meals. Thanks!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

#93 said:


> Good luck with this and hope you stay dedicated.
> 
> I am in a similar position and looking to shed the last bits of tub so working on 2 100 calories along with high/medium/light weights routine
> 
> A quick question about the microwave rice, can you buy it in smaller packets at Tesco or do you weigh out what you want and then microwave that? Just that my wife is back on shifts soon and we need some food ideas for her her 12hour night shift meals. Thanks!


I just weight it out mate into 4 tubs, then add chicken, peas and sauce and got 4 meals ready to microwave.

My wife works 12 hour shifts aswell mate being a nurse


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's food










Cooked this for dinner and it was very nice, awesome way of getting a load of veg in!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Now I know why people hate commercial gyms. Took the misses to train legs and she was doing some leg extensions when so called PT said she should be doing atleast 39kg when she was struggling on 18kg for decent reps and form. No one asked for your advice mate. Went on to brag how girl he's training tomoz won't be able to walk out the gym. Jog on with your bro sh1t. Furious lol


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BrahmaBull said:


> Now I know why people hate commercial gyms. Took the misses to train legs and she was doing some leg extensions when so called PT said she should be doing atleast 39kg when she was struggling on 18kg for decent reps and form. No one asked for your advice mate. Went on to brag how girl he's training tomoz won't be able to walk out the gym. Jog on with your bro sh1t. Furious lol


Lol pts are funny


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So the jist of today's workout










Then did some calves and abs but was p1ssed off at that point by Mr Head PT lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Thinking about upping the cals and trying to lean bulk up a bit and fvck the cut off until next summer. It's nice seeing my lifts going up and don't wanna stall soon.

Dissisions, dissisions.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

I would just keep going as you are until your lift progress stalls completely.

If the fat is still dropping and lifts are still increasing then your doing something right!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

dan23 said:


> I would just keep going as you are until your lift progress stalls completely.
> 
> If the fat is still dropping and lifts are still increasing then your doing something right!


Yeah I guess, think I will end up under 150 lbs to get anywhere near lean which doesn't sound great lol

But yeah, keep switching my plan will lead to spinning wheels I guess


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

i'm a similar height to you and have dropped from 193 to 181lbs in the past few months, but do very little strength work, so have very little muscle.

Ideally I would like to drop another 10lbs then try a lean bulk, but I am getting impatient and want to start a lean bulk soon, but I have a holiday in July and don't want to gain the fat that I have dropped :/ so I think I am going to carry on as I am until after my hols. lol its all very confusing!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

dan23 said:


> i'm a similar height to you and have dropped from 193 to 181lbs in the past few months, but do very little strength work, so have very little muscle.
> 
> Ideally I would like to drop another 10lbs then try a lean bulk, but I am getting impatient and want to start a lean bulk soon, but I have a holiday in July and don't want to gain the fat that I have dropped :/ so I think I am going to carry on as I am until after my hols. lol its all very confusing!


What do you think your body fat percentage is?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Do I Need to Choose Between Bulking or Cutting Fat? | Men's Health

This is an interesting read, a different approach to fixing skinny fat by Alan Aragon. Looks like more of a long term recomp than cuts and bulks


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> What do you think your body fat percentage is?


last time I measured it was about 28%

I was going to measure it again tonight but I would still think 25+ at the moment.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

dan23 said:


> last time I measured it was about 28%
> 
> I was going to measure it again tonight but I would still think 25+ at the moment.


Think we prob have similar LBM then by the sounds of it. Head fvck this game lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So biting the bullet, this is where I'm at. Pic taken on my potato phone haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> So biting the bullet, this is where I'm at. Pic taken on my potato phone haha


Hi mate - good to get a photo up, I seriously think it would be beneficial for you to maybe work on a slight surplus in calories and do a bulk and put some muscle on, what's the reason for cutting?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Hi mate - good to get a photo up, I seriously think it would be beneficial for you to maybe work on a slight surplus in calories and do a bulk and put some muscle on, what's the reason for cutting?


Cutting because had enough of the stomach and love handles. It would be great to have a year at the beach without them lol.

But yeah I know what your saying, if I do bulk I will ban the scales as get driven by numbers and just end up fat(ter) again


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cals going up with goal to look good for next summer

Macros will be approx :

190g protein

100g fats

240g carbs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Yesterday's food at the new intake


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Home made sweet and sour chicken noodles


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks good....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Looks good....


Really nice, pretty low cal too..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And today's MFP


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sunday MFP


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Today's training

















Not sure what happened on French press but that weight wasn't going anywhere lol. Think I progressed too fast without any focus on form. Rebuild from 25kg is the plan.

Have set myself some 1RM strength goals to focus on

Bench 90kg

Squat 120kg

Dead 150kg

OHP 75kg

Chins with added 15kg

Bench and chins will be hit first I reckon.


----------



## JonSupps (Apr 24, 2015)

What app you're using for the pics?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

JonSupps said:


> What app you're using for the pics?


The training pics are using FitNotes on android


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> Today's training
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good to have goals in mind. I set goals when I competed in powerlifting and it certainly helped a lot.

Do you have a bodyfat machine to check yours? I could do with one tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Always good to have goals in mind. I set goals when I competed in powerlifting and it certainly helped a lot.
> 
> Do you have a bodyfat machine to check yours? I could do with one tbh


I've got a tanita scale that does it and it can be fairly consistent if you understand that showers, water intake, alcohol intake etc can effect the results.

The goals to me just seem the best indicator that it's muscle going on. It's easy to put on 3-4lbs a month of weight but in the past my strength didn't match the increase so was just fat I reckon.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Out tomorrow to cinema and all you can eat so need to decide how many cals to free up lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just finding some better light lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Still loving the weighted chins


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Leg day










Awful session, knee pain is back on squats so that's fvcked. Deads were hitched. Bad day at the office. Was training with the misses so did some leg press, extensions, leg curls etc between her sets so wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking at the title, mate. Why are you bleeding during your workouts? I think you're doing it wrong...

Also, why so hell bent on earning respect? You some sort of egomaniac?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Have switched to an upper lower split in the hope that more frequency equals more gainz


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 31st May 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 22.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **

- 47.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 47.3 kgs x 8 reps

- 47.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **

- 8.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 8.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **

- 23.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 23.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **

- 14.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 14.0 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 1st June 2015

** Romanian Deadlift **

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **

- 73.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 73.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 73.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **

- 39.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 39.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 39.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **

- 66.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 66.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 66.0 kgs x 8 reps

Finished with some general abs stuff


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for this mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Rest day today, had to force myself not to go and train


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well I only tend to post up the days food when it's gone wrong and today has gone badly wrong haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 3rd June 2015

** Chin Up **

- 12.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 12.0 kgs x 5 reps

- 12.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Overhead Press **

- 35.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 35.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 35.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Cable Row **

- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 22.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 22.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **

- 52.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **

- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 25.0 kgs x 11 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **

- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps

Right shoulder really didn't like standing OHP or machine flys. Pain goes few minutes after finishing tho


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

PWO pizza lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Back on track today










Been a good day and got some goodies coming soon to really kick things on!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 4th June 2015

** Leg Press **

- 125.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 125.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 125.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **

- 27.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 27.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 27.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 7 reps

Followed by some abs stuff

Need to adapt to the higher frequency, hamstrings still tight from last session. Think ego might be taking over on leg press also as back was lifting off the seat at the end


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight stuck the same as last week despite a binge. Might need to up the cals again


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight this morning was 167.2 lbs for reference.

Tanita BF reading 17.1%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You natty atm?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> You natty atm?


Nah, running test e and got some other goodies on route. Determined to be looking decent by October if I can


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Nah, running test e and got some other goodies on route. Determined to be looking decent by October if I can


Fair enough 

First cycle or?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> First cycle or?


Yeah first cycle, gonna be a good one tho lol

Test e 500mg ew and dbol BH's 30mg ED into mid July then test e 250mg and 100mg var cut into October. Running hcg throughout and AI so recovery should be ok afterwards I hope.

Misses will kill me if the baby makers don't recover haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah first cycle, gonna be a good one tho lol
> 
> Test e 500mg ew and dbol BH's 30mg ED into mid July then test e 250mg and 100mg var cut into October. Running hcg throughout and AI so recovery should be ok afterwards I hope.
> 
> Misses will kill me if the baby makers don't recover haha


That's whats putting me off tbh

how old are you?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> That's whats putting me off tbh
> 
> how old are you?


29 and got 1 kid so she can make do if need be lmao.

But in all honesty with hcg im not too worried. Pro's have kids on cycle running mega doses after all.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> 29 and got 1 kid so she can make do if need be lmao.
> 
> But in all honesty with hcg im not too worried. Pro's have kids on cycle running mega doses after all.


Clomid seems to work pretty well if worst comes to worst anyway


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Clomid seems to work pretty well if worst comes to worst anyway


Clomid will be in pct, you still natty then?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Clomid will be in pct, you still natty then?


yeah mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning nation,

Just been to pickup some supplies


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

At the gym and there is seriously a dude carrying around a few pints of milk intra workout. I'd vom lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 7th June 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 65.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 24.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lat Pulldown **

- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 49.6 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **

- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **

- 25.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 25.3 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **

- 14.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 14.0 kgs x 10 reps

Good Sunday morning session! Bit annoyed at the strength drop off on inclines tho


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Where I'm at

#dyel


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

PWO gains


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

500mg test e just gone into me leg so just need to get the nips under control and then can start eating the dbol for breakfast


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 9th June 2015

** Romanian Deadlift **

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **

- 75.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 75.3 kgs x 12 reps

- 75.3 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 41.3 kgs x 10 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **

- 73.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 73.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 73.0 kgs x 8 reps

Then some abs stuff

Trained with the misses and she had to go up the stairs backwards on her ar$e lmao


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always a sign of a good leg day lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 11th June 2015

** Chin Up **

- 10.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 5 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Overhead Press **

- 37.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 37.5 kgs x 6 reps

- 37.5 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Cable Row **

- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 24.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **

- 53.25 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 53.25 kgs x 12 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 27.5 kgs x 9 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 27.5 kgs x 8 reps

Gym needs air con I'm fvcking dying still lol

But on bright side I've got some SD coming to add to cycle so hopefully strength should rocket


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning weight in,

167 lbs so have gained nothing on 3500 cals, damn metabolism must be firing


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Morning weight in,
> 
> 167 lbs so have gained nothing on 3500 cals, damn metabolism must be firing


lol, you wanna swap!?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

4000 cals this week, let's see what happens lol


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking and training good.

When are you starting/are you on your first cycle yet (sorry have not back read).

Focus on getting stronger and eating, make it a good cycle IMO (decent test throughout, oral kickstart, oral finisher for 14-18 weeks - what I am doing/liking) and you could look very good by the end!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Looking and training good.
> 
> When are you starting/are you on your first cycle yet (sorry have not back read).
> 
> Focus on getting stronger and eating, make it a good cycle IMO (decent test throughout, oral kickstart, oral finisher for 14-18 weeks - what I am doing/liking) and you could look very good by the end!


Cheers buddy

On test e 500mg at the min, waiting for some SD to arrive to add in for some extra kick lol. Then will cut later on at 250mg test e and 100mg DH var


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> On test e 500mg at the min, waiting for some SD to arrive to add in for some extra kick lol. Then will cut later on at 250mg test e and 100mg DH var


Sounds good to me mate. running SD 4 weeks at 30mg ED? will be interested to follow.

As I found out myself, it is true when people say to run VAR a longer period (hence I am running 8 weeks). Keep it up.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Sounds good to me mate. running SD 4 weeks at 30mg ED? will be interested to follow.
> 
> As I found out myself, it is true when people say to run VAR a longer period (hence I am running 8 weeks). Keep it up.


Was gonna start at 20mg and see I think. Yeah I'm gonna run the var over 8 weeks aswell.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 12th June 2015

** Leg Press **

- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **

- 28.1 kgs x 10 reps

- 28.1 kgs x 10 reps

- 28.1 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **

- 32.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 20.0 kgs x 10 reps

Finished with weighted crunch machine, felt it all in abs so it's much better than ones I've previously used.

Leg press lowered the weight as doing more sets these days and took my ego out of it. Back didn't lift off the pad this week and felt it all in the quads.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

PWO gains because the calorie struggle is real bros lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ordered the SD yesterday with dpd next day delivery. Set to receive it Monday.

JW supps messing my gains mane


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Day 2 on 4000 cals and having to get creative to get the cals in until I do a big shop tomoz lol. Nothing major to report as 2 rest days now . Next pin is Sunday and SD should arrive Monday


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Woke up to a text from DPD saying my parcel is on route this morning so pretty impressed with that tbf


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

First one popped lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Modified the home made pizza replacing tortilla base with garlic & cheese flat bread.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

#gainz


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> #gainz


Is that a filter needle you got there? If so,where can I get some?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TRT lifter said:


> Is that a filter needle you got there? If so,where can I get some?


That's just a blue but I do draw up with a filter needle yeah. They are straight from the nhs lol


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> That's just a blue but I do draw up with a filter needle yeah. They are straight from the nhs lol


The search continues.

Enjoy the cycle mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Macros:










AAS:

500mg test e

20mg SD

12.5mg Aromasin


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Slept like sh1t last night, woke up at 2 am feeling like I was high on strong pain killers lol. Back in the gym today and the misses training so gonna destroy her lmao


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 15th June 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 72.5 kgs x 7 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 67.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 24.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Lat Pulldown **

- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 52.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 52.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **

- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **

- 27.6 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 27.6 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **

- 16.0 kgs x 11 reps [PR]

- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps

The heat in the gym was murder!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good mate.

Food pics making me hungry AF at work :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Looking good mate.
> 
> Food pics making me hungry AF at work












This and a pizza post workout lol


----------



## longch (Oct 27, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> This and a pizza post workout lol


Just bought 4 tubs of this today. Lovely stuff.

They are on offer in Tesco. 2 for £2.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Few progress pics for the lols


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 16th June 2015

** Romanian Deadlift **

- 42.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 42.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 42.5 kgs x 7 reps

** Sled Leg Press **

- 77.6 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 77.6 kgs x 12 reps

- 77.6 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 43.6 kgs x 10 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **

- 79.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 79.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 79.0 kgs x 8 reps

Finished with some abs stuff as usual on lower days.

Legs were shaking like a spastic when I was getting changed lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Old lady on the street says I've put some weight on lol. Feltgoodmane


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Did she had pink hair??


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Did she had pink hair??


 no and she was still senile aswell


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheeky sod question my pressing in the Pure Gym thread.... 

Anyway, keep up the good work


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Cheeky sod question my pressing in the Pure Gym thread....
> 
> Anyway, keep up the good work


Wasn't that someone else? lol

Cheers anyway


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Wasn't that someone else? lol
> 
> Cheers anyway


Yes but I saw the like from you young man!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Yes but I saw the like from you young man!!


You went back to find that didn't you? lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> You went back to find that didn't you? lol


Nah, saw it on my lunch break Pmsl


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 18th June 2015

** Chin Up **

- 8 reps

- 7 reps

- 6 reps

** Overhead Press **

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 40.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Cable Row **

- 56.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 56.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 56.6 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 26.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 26.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **

- 54.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 54.3 kgs x 12 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 27.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 27.5 kgs x 5 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 27.5 kgs x 8 reps

All good except actually weaker on curls fml. Only taking 60 secs rest on them and got zero muscle stamina lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight this morning is 170.4lbs so +3lbs

Relaxed the AI this week so thinking some could be water tho.

Training legs with the misses in a bit and off out tonight so expect some food porn lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on PR's mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 19th June 2015

** Leg Press **

- 130.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 130.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 130.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

** Leg Extension Machine **

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **

- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **

- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps

Finished with machine crunches

Misses is starting to train really hard and made her do more volume as she's only getting to train a few times a week so she did squats aswell lol. I tried some hack squats on the new machine at the end and fvck me it feels heavy.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gotta love a 3 story house on leg day, all I can hear is her complaining lmao


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Gym lighting lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Carbs

Fats

Proteins


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Carbs
> 
> Fats
> 
> Proteins


looks tasty mate. Nice amount of cals in there.

hope you burned a few hundred off with the lady friend later on tho...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> looks tasty mate. Nice amount of cals in there.
> 
> hope you burned a few hundred off with the lady friend later on tho...


Yeah mate










Lmao


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Appetite is shot this morning feel sick looking at food


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Doing what it takes lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Shouldn't struggle for cals today and misses is making a mixed grill to my macros tonight lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Look at dat protein


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 21st June 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 75.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 24.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **

- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 54.3 kgs x 8 reps

- 54.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **

- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **

- 29.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 29.3 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **

- 16.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 16.0 kgs x 9 reps


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

3 lbs on since Friday, fat [email protected] mode lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Home cooked chicken egg fried rice. Around 600 cals and packed full of protein & veg


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 23rd June 2015

** Romanian Deadlift **

- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **

- 79.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 79.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 79.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 45.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 45.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **

- 81.3 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 81.3 kgs x 8 reps

- 81.3 kgs x 8 reps

Finished with a lying weighted ab crunch machine the gym has, really felt it.

Few signs the sd might be kicking in, back was pumping and sled leg press felt light this week.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sausage and brown sauce wrap for the post workout gains


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Look at dat protein


Wtf is that ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Wtf is that ?


Sausage, rib eye steak, gammon steak, lamb grill etc etc lol

Cheeky kent


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 25th June 2015

** Chin Up **

- 8 reps

- 8 reps

- 6 reps

** Overhead Press **

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Cable Row **

- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 26.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 27.5 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **

- 27.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 27.5 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **

- 56.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 56.0 kgs x 12 reps

Heats destroying my a$$ and the chick in the gym in see through leggings didn't help haha

Through in some extra pump sets for bis and tris at the end that didn't log, just to help shuttle the vitamin T into the muscles lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Couple of gym shots


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight this morning: 174.6lbs so around +4lbs since last week


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 26th June 2015

** Leg Press **

- 140.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 140.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 140.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **

- 47.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 47.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 47.3 kgs x 9 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **

- 33.1 kgs x 10 reps

- 33.1 kgs x 10 reps

- 33.1 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **

- 21.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 21.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 21.5 kgs x 10 reps

Absolute sh1te workout, back pumps made leg press unbearable and hardly felt it in quads. Just felt like an injury waiting to happen and gym is hot as fvck.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> FitNotes Workout - Friday 26th June 2015
> 
> ** Leg Press **
> 
> ...


Do you not squat? Just doesnt seem like a lot to me for legs mate!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Do you not squat? Just doesnt seem like a lot to me for legs mate!


Training around back and knee issues mate and yeah it's low volume but training them twice a week


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Training around back and knee issues mate and yeah it's low volume but training them twice a week


Fair enough bud, i couldnt handle legs twice a week :lol: they are only just recovering by the followings weeks session!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@FelonE inspired gainz lol

Btw they were nice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> @FelonE inspired gainz lol
> 
> Btw they were nice


Repped

Good work soldier


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning b1tches


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 29th June 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **

- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 77.5 kgs x 6 reps

- 77.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 26.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 26.0 kgs x 6 reps

- 26.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lat Pulldown **

- 56.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 56.6 kgs x 10 reps

- 56.6 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **

- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **

- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 32.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **

- 16.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 16.0 kgs x 10 reps

Good session, had to literally take vest down and over legs cos I was fvcked lol

Muscle stamina on pressing is still a joke but always is when first sets are close to failure

Did a few sets of db curls with arm rested on incline bench at the end and think I'm going to sub these in for the standard db curls. Much better pump


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 30th June 2015

** Romanian Deadlift **

- 47.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 47.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 47.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **

- 81.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 81.3 kgs x 12 reps

- 81.3 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **

- 47.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 47.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 47.3 kgs x 7 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **

- 86.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 86.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 86.0 kgs x 8 reps

Finished with weighted abs

SD + Romanian deads are not friendly

Heats a killer

That is all


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 2nd July 2015

** Chin Up **

- 8 reps

- 8 reps

- 4 reps

** Hammer Strength Shoulder Press **

- 37.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 37.5 kgs x 8 reps

- 37.5 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

** Seated Cable Row **

- 61.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 61.3 kgs x 10 reps

- 61.3 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 28.0 kgs x 9 reps [PR]

- 28.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 28.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **

- 59.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]

- 59.0 kgs x 12 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps

** EZ-Bar Skullcrusher **

- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 30.0 kgs x 7 reps

- 30.0 kgs x 4 reps

Can't find any shoulder presses that don't hurt my right rotator cuff at the minute. Had to end last set on flat db press for same reason


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking at my weight log it seems I've only been putting on 50% ratio of LBM on my bulk even with AAS.

Think I've dun goofed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Looking at my weight log it seems I've only been putting on 50% ratio of LBM on my bulk even with AAS.
> 
> Think I've dun goofed


How long have you been on mate?

What are you daily cals looking like?

Starting weight, current weight?

Goal weight?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> How long have you been on mate?
> 
> What are you daily cals looking like?
> 
> ...


Started bulking in Feb at 154 lbs around 16% bodyfat and I'm now 175 lbs around 18%. These are just taken with electric scale so not most accurate.

Had a mini cut (6-8 wks) during that period on just 250mg test. Most the time been on 500mg test e tho and last 3 weeks 20mg SD.

Goal is 175 lbs at 10-12% BF

Cals have been increasing throughout but now on 4000, always around 240g protein


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Started bulking in Feb at 154 lbs around 16% bodyfat and I'm now 175 lbs around 18%. These are just taken with electric scale so not most accurate.
> 
> Had a mini cut (6-8 wks) during that period on just 250mg test. Most the time been on 500mg test e tho and last 3 weeks 20mg SD.
> 
> ...


That's a nice gain this year so far then mate.

Keep at it, maybe have a week of "instinctive" training and just go in and do what you fancy. Good to break away from the routine, sometimes we need it - especially when you feel deflated.

The [email protected]% will take time, either slowly slowly catchy monkey with some lean gains with the scales hardly moving or bulk like mad and do an assisted cut next year 

I'm floating at 205lbs, still think I'm skinny.

I hate this game.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Started bulking in Feb at 154 lbs around 16% bodyfat and I'm now 175 lbs around 18%. These are just taken with electric scale so not most accurate.
> 
> Had a mini cut (6-8 wks) during that period on just 250mg test. Most the time been on 500mg test e tho and last 3 weeks 20mg SD.
> 
> ...


Is the BF % taken on the scales too? If so, they're known to not be very accurate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> That's a nice gain this year so far then mate.
> 
> Keep at it, maybe have a week of "instinctive" training and just go in and do what you fancy. Good to break away from the routine, sometimes we need it - especially when you feel deflated.
> 
> ...


Only problem is I'm going Portugal in October and really don't want to be looking like a fat bloated mess lol

Thinking about bulking few more weeks and then starting an 8 week cut on 250mg test, 100mg var, t3 + clen and then come off when I get back



Dan94 said:


> Is the BF % taken on the scales too? If so, they're known to not be very accurate


Yeah I know, it seems fairly consistent if used correctly but think the AAS probably effects it aswell with difference in water etc


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Hard to see the progress personally


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight this morning : 177.4lbs

BF reading: 18.7%


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Weight this morning : 177.4lbs
> 
> BF reading: 18.7%


No Offence mate but dont think thats your bf % im around 18% and i have visible abs....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> No Offence mate but dont think thats your bf % im around 18% and i have visible abs....


Probably not but everyone holds bodyfat in different areas?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Probably not but everyone holds bodyfat in different areas?


Yeah good answer mate... As PSCarb said though unless you use a dexa scan you literally have no idea... he had a dexa scan and he was 7.9% and on scales hes way out and on calipers he was like 3% haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yeah good answer mate... As PSCarb said though unless you use a dexa scan you literally have no idea... he had a dexa scan and he was 7.9% and on scales hes way out and on calipers he was like 3% haha


Exactly I'm just using at as a rough guide of tracking rather than comparing to others mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Similar physique to me when I started out mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Similar physique to me when I started out mate


There's hope yet then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> There's hope yet then lol


Certainly is mate!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 3rd July 2015

** Barbell Squat **

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 40.0 kgs x 9 reps [PR]

** Leg Press **

- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 100.0 kgs x 12 reps

- 100.0 kgs x 17 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **

- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]

- 49.6 kgs x 9 reps

- 49.6 kgs x 8 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **

- 34.2 kgs x 10 reps

- 34.2 kgs x 9 reps

- 34.2 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **

- 22.5 kgs x 12 reps

- 22.5 kgs x 11 reps

- 22.5 kgs x 10 reps

Don't squat due to knee and back pain but really want to get them in my routine so gave them a go. Even at this weight I could my knee pulling. Next time I train with the misses I will get a video up. Might try doing them on both lower days and see what happens


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Hard to see the progress personally


Can defo see a difference mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Off day today so nothing to report other than feeling a fat, hot, bloated mess lol. Bad times.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Off day today so nothing to report other than feeling a fat, hot, bloated mess lol. Bad times.


just had a read through this bud, good progress!

keep it up mate.

repped!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> just had a read through this bud, good progress!
> 
> keep it up mate.
> 
> repped!


Cheers mate, hard to see it myself but been trying to find pic of where I started. Basically weight I am now but easily 25% bodyfat so guess it's going in right direction.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Cheers mate, hard to see it myself but been trying to find pic of where I started. Basically weight I am now but easily 25% bodyfat so guess it's going in right direction.


no probs, even i dont notice differences in my body when other people do..wouldnt stress over it.

and wouldnt worry about %% numbers etc..the mirror is your friend!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cut might be starting early, cba eating after blazing row with the misses


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 6th July 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **
- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 4 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 3 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 kgs x 15 reps [PR]
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 32.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 9 reps

Yesterdays session as site was down, worst session I've had for a while. Joints felt bad and strength was gone.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@lorian any idea why it's pasted my workout in one big mess since the update?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 7th July 2015

** Barbell Squat **
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 6 reps [PR]

** Romanian Deadlift **
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **
- 83.6 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 83.6 kgs x 12 reps
- 83.6 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 49.6 kgs x 7 reps
- 49.6 kgs x 7 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 88.3 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 88.3 kgs x 8 reps
- 88.3 kgs x 8 reps

I don't normally squat due to knee pain but want to get them in and sorted so have made some form videos I will upload but file size is too big for here


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Have decided to finish my SD a few days early as it's been pretty horrible sides wise lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Morning feels










Gym time b1tches


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 9th July 2015

** Chin Up **
- 8 reps
- 7 reps
- 4 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 63.6 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 63.6 kgs x 10 reps
- 63.6 kgs x 10 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 28.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 28.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 28.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 66.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 66.0 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Decline Skullcrushers **
- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps

Tried to really focus on clean form after watching a Chris Jones video last night. This is bodybuilding not weight lifting. Joints are still fried tho but only a week on Saturday until I go away on holiday and really need the break.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight this morning: 180 lbs

Bodyfat according to scale: 18.4%

Think this is the heaviest I've ever been in my life lol

But anyway it's leg day


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

This is one for the most embarrassing gym moments thread. That tearing sound from back of your shorts whilst warming up on squats. How to ruin leg day and not sure whether to laugh or cry at this point lol. It's been a testing week.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> This is one for the most embarrassing gym moments thread. That tearing sound from back of your shorts whilst warming up on squats. How to ruin leg day and not sure whether to laugh or cry at this point lol. It's been a testing week.


Take shorts off, squat in pants. No problem!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Take shorts off, squat in pants. No problem!


Dem big booty problems lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well the breaks are going on the bulk train, just going to eat what I can for the next week. Then on holiday for a week and then the cutting log begins lol.

Started bulking at 150 lbs in Feb and this morning I was 180 lbs so it went okay I reckon.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 13th July 2015

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **
- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 7 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 6 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 77.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 26.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 13 reps

** Cable Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 12.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 12.0 kgs x 12 reps

Last rep on decline was grinded to f**k but was determined to get past that weight lol. Good session tho.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Well the breaks are going on the bulk train, just going to eat what I can for the next week. Then on holiday for a week and then the cutting log begins lol.
> 
> Started bulking at 150 lbs in Feb and this morning I was 180 lbs so it went okay I reckon.


30lbs in 5 months? Went great i would say. Think i was 180lbs this morning... My next bulk i want to get to 195/200


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Whats your split mate? That workout doesnt look like a lot to me for what im guessing is Chest, Back, Shoulders and Tris?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 30lbs in 5 months? Went great i would say. Think i was 180lbs this morning... My next bulk i want to get to 195/200


Yeah it's easy to lose sight of where you start so glad ive got it all listed. I wanna get to 175 shredded and go from there


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Whats your split mate? That workout doesnt look like a lot to me for what im guessing is Chest, Back, Shoulders and Tris?


Upper / lower so getting hit twice a week tbf


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/the-muscle-building-workout-routine/


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah it's easy to lose sight of where you start so glad ive got it all listed. I wanna get to 175 shredded and go from there


What you expecting to loose on your cut? what you classing as shreded? Abs with clear seperatin in legs?



BrahmaBull said:


> Upper / lower so getting hit twice a week tbf


Ok mate, do you do anything for shoulders apart from Lat Raises?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> What you expecting to loose on your cut? what you classing as shreded? Abs with clear seperatin in legs?


I won't reach my goal on this cut, 10-12% I would be happy with for holiday in October but what weight that will be at is guess work


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

According to online calc I would need to be 162 lbs but that's with zero muscle loss


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> What you expecting to loose on your cut? what you classing as shreded? Abs with clear seperatin in legs?
> 
> Ok mate, do you do anything for shoulders apart from Lat Raises?


On second upper day I do OHP after chins so yeah


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> According to online calc I would need to be 162 lbs but that's with zero muscle loss


Feck the online calcs :lol: To many people think what they say is true... its bollocks haha! With cutting your best to just use the mirror i have found :thumb:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> This is one for the most embarrassing gym moments thread. That tearing sound from back of your shorts whilst warming up on squats. How to ruin leg day and not sure whether to laugh or cry at this point lol. It's been a testing week.


at least you're getting noticeably bigger.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Feck the online calcs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao you asked about weight target


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyway training will need to change to more flexible PPL once the little sh1ts break up on Friday lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> According to online calc I would need to be 162 lbs but that's with zero muscle loss


What website did you use for calc? I know they aren't 100% accurate but I wouldn't mind looking myself to see where I'm at.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> What website did you use for calc? I know they aren't 100% accurate but I wouldn't mind looking myself to see where I'm at.


http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/WeightBodyComp.html


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sh1ts getting serious when I'm back off holiday 

Leg day in a bit


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 17th July 2015

** Rope Push Down **
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Hammer Curl **
- 16.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Close Grip Barbell Bench Press **
- 20.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps

** French Press **
- 17.5 kgs x 14 reps [PR]
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 17.5 kgs x 12 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **
- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps

Off on holiday tomoz so did a mountain dog arm day because I can lol. Was good fun and didn't really expect to get upto 60kg on cgbp.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Back from holiday today so will weight in the morning and judge the damage lol. Got under 12 wks now to cut for Portugal and just jabbed 375mg test and 125mg of tren and mast. Back in the gym in the morning aswell.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope you had a good time. Back on it now then.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Weight: 180 lbs 
Bodyfat: 20%

Ate and drank a load of crap last week so think a load of water will drop off this week.

First aim is to get to around 160 lbs and see how I look at that weight and go from there.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I see the tapatalk paragraph bug wasn't fixed in my absence haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Sunday 26th July 2015

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 28.0 kgs x 6 reps [PR]

** Decline Barbell Bench Press **
- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 18.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 20.3 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.3 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **
- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 18.0 kgs x 12 reps

First session back is never easy but had blood sugar crash half way through probably from the crap diet last week and training fasted lol. Still enjoyed it tho.

New split due to less structure while the little one is off school and trying to add some of John Meadows ideas to it. Did declines second which was shaky but will get used to it and did 3 second negs on ez curls. Got a great pump anyway.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Hope you had a good time. Back on it now then.


Yeah was good mate, ain't really had a rest since Feb so was nice to just relax..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I see the tapatalk paragraph bug wasn't fixed in my absence haha


Nope, it's shíte!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How did you find the sdrol cycle? I start a pmag run tomorrow.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> How did you find the sdrol cycle? I start a pmag run tomorrow.


Found the sides difficult after wk 3, killed my appetite to the point I hated all food but weight flew on. Pmag shouldn't be so harsh from what I read mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 27th July 2015

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 18.0 kgs x 20 reps [PR]
- 18.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 23.0 kgs x 15 reps [PR]
- 27.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 27.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 23.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Romanian Deadlift **
- 10.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 30.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Leg Press **
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 125.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 125.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 125.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Hack Squat Machine (47.6kg) **
- 8 reps
- 7 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 23.75 kgs x 11 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 9 reps
- 23.75 kgs x 8 reps

This was phase one of the mountain dog leg training and my legs haven't been jelly like this in ages lol. Hams before quads, lower and more narrow foot stance on leg press with slow negs. Couldn't add any weight on the hacks my legs were just shaking like a spas! Hopefully should get used to it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Poverty macros breakfast / PWO protein smoothie lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 28th July 2015

** Hammer Strength Shoulder Press **
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 61.3 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 61.3 kgs x 6 reps
- 52.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **
- 80.0 kgs x 6 reps [PR]
- 80.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 66.0 kgs x 9 reps [PR]
- 66.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Cable Face Pull **
- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

Wasn't feeling it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 30th July 2015

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 70.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 60.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 26.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Neutral Pulldown **
- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 52.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 12.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 10.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 20.3 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.3 kgs x 11 reps
- 20.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 14.0 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 14.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 6 reps

Back on my upper/lower because I prefer it and should be able to make it work even without set days to train. Changed a few excerices around tho.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

> FitNotes Workout - Thursday 30th July 2015
> 
> ** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
> - 70.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
> ...


I'm enjoying upper lower over a traditional split. Is yours any specific template?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'm enjoying upper lower over a traditional split. Is yours any specific template?


Yeah this one, gimmicky title but really like it

http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/the-muscle-building-workout-routine/


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Majority of my pics not appearing in here since forum "upgrade". fu**ing downgrade more like it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyway 2nd jab of TTM has just gone in the old left quad lol. Looking forward to seeing how I cope with tren sides being a naturally depressive c**t anyway. 375mg test, 125mg tren and 125mg Mast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Anyway 2nd jab of TTM has just gone in the old left quad lol. Looking forward to seeing how I cope with tren sides being a naturally depressive c**t anyway. 375mg test, 125mg tren and 125mg Mast.


What lab is that mate? You'll be fine on tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Anyway 2nd jab of TTM has just gone in the old left quad lol. Looking forward to seeing how I cope with tren sides being a naturally depressive c**t anyway. 375mg test, 125mg tren and 125mg Mast.


I'm quite short tempered but love tren,no bad sides at all.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> What lab is that mate? You'll be fine on tren


It's 1ml sphinx ttm and 1 amp cooper test e mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 3rd August 2015

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps
- 49.6 kgs x 10 reps
- 49.6 kgs x 8 reps

** Romanian Deadlift **
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **
- 88.3 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 88.3 kgs x 10 reps
- 88.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 90.6 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 90.6 kgs x 8 reps
- 90.6 kgs x 8 reps

Followed by some ab stuff.

Been sweating like Gary Glitter in a laptop repair shop today. That likely to be the tren? Chest feels tighter aswell.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 4th August 2015

** Pull Up **
- 8 reps
- 7 reps
- 5 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 28.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 28.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 66.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 66.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 66.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 66.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 66.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 66.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Cable Face Pull **
- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 11 reps

Strength on flat db wasn't there today, had a few drinks last night tho which prob didn't help lol.

Weightein in yesterday at 194.2lbs so dropped 6lbs of holiday weight in 1 week without a perfect diet.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Diet been none existent last few days, must get on top of it now!.

Bloody women and their period induced binging haha


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Diet been none existent last few days, must get on top of it now!. Bloody women and their period induced binging haha


I know the feeling. Got prep week and shes left a big tub of jelly beans sitting on top of the fridge


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I know the feeling. Got prep week and shes left a big tub of jelly beans sitting on top of the fridge


I got sent to tescos last night for chocolate and Bailey's lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 7th August 2015

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 72.5 kgs x 7 reps [PR]
- 72.5 kgs x 6 reps
- 72.5 kgs x 5 reps

** Barbell Row **
- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 62.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 26.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 4 reps

** Neutral Pulldown **
- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 54.3 kgs x 10 reps
- 54.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 23.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 23.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 23.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Dumbbell Preacher Curl **
- 14.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 14.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 12.0 kgs x 9 reps [PR]
- 12.0 kgs x 8 reps

In other news it looks like I will be ditching the tren due to gyno issues and finishing cut on low dose test and var. Not happy but life's a bitch.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> FitNotes Workout - Friday 7th August 2015
> 
> ** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
> - 72.5 kgs x 7 reps [PR]
> ...


Can't you just sort your issue out ratheer than dropping the tren?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Can't you just sort your issue out ratheer than dropping the tren?


Well I've had oestrogen test done and it's in range yet the gyno is getting worse. Already on 25mg Aromasin ED and 20mg Nolva ED. Any ideas?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Well I've had oestrogen test done and it's in range yet the gyno is getting worse. Already on 25mg Aromasin ED and 20mg Nolva ED. Any ideas?


Strange. I guess prolactin; but still, if estrogen is in range, it shouldn't be an issue. Are you sure you are actually getting gyno? lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Strange. I guess prolactin; but still, if estrogen is in range, it shouldn't be an issue. Are you sure you are actually getting gyno? lol.


Yeah got 2 lumps under each nip now, misses can feel them aswell lol. She only touched brushed one the other day and I was nearly on the ceiling lol. Don't think I'm imagining it unfortunately..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I've had prolactin tested so should get results Monday


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah got 2 lumps under each nip now, misses can feel them aswell lol. She only touched brushed one the other day and I was nearly on the ceiling lol. Don't think I'm imagining it unfortunately..


Fair, can't really help tbh - these things are so strange, lol. Could try get some caber or just get a prolactin test.

What was your estrogen though, out of interest


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Fair, can't really help tbh - these things are so strange, lol. Could try get some caber or just get a prolactin test.
> 
> What was your estrogen though, out of interest


117 pmol/L , yeah plan b was caber..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Started thread about it here in more detail :

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?/topic/253729-Oestrogen-results-&do=embed


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

I had the same issue - used caber and prolacterone to get it under control


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Just found some astralean clen that expired in 2014 lol. To use or not to use


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Just found some astralean clen that expired in 2014 lol. To use or not to use


Eat it!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Fair, can't really help tbh - these things are so strange, lol. Could try get some caber or just get a prolactin test.
> 
> What was your estrogen though, out of interest


Prolactin was above range, get caber and crack on with the tren you reckon?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Prolactin was above range, get caber and crack on with the tren you reckon?


Tricky one that, personally i'd probably want things as simple as possible so stop the tren and take caber but then again im pretty sure you were only on a low dose of tren so it might end up being an easy fix of just adding the caber in, ill be interested to know what you do and how you get on.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Tricky one that, personally i'd probably want things as simple as possible so stop the tren and take caber but then again im pretty sure you were only on a low dose of tren so it might end up being an easy fix of just adding the caber in, ill be interested to know what you do and how you get on.


Yeah only on 125mg


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Yeah only on 125mg


sounds like hardly anything when you look at the doses some ppl are running. Is that dose even worth running ? have you felt much off that dose ?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> sounds like hardly anything when you look at the doses some ppl are running. Is that dose even worth running ? have you felt much off that dose ?


Banzi runs even less, was only 2 jabs in so hard to tell but if tren is 5x more anabolic than test it's more powerful than 500mg test e. If that theory works lol. Was basically a low dose first run to access sides. Plenty of time for bigger cycles in the future if needed..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Monday 10th August 2015

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 52.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 52.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 52.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Romanian Deadlift **
- 42.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 42.5 kgs x 8 reps
- 42.5 kgs x 8 reps

** Sled Leg Press **
- 88.3 kgs x 12 reps
- 88.3 kgs x 12 reps
- 88.3 kgs x 10 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps

Followed by ab stuff.

Now about to jab some chemicals that I put off from Saturday!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That was a nasty injection, hurt like a bitch going in and first time ive ever really bled. Coughing a lot now but all part and parcel lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> That was a nasty injection, hurt like a bitch going in and first time ive ever really bled. Coughing a lot now but all part and parcel lol


Hahaha! Good old tren cough


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> That was a nasty injection, hurt like a bitch going in and first time ive ever really bled. Coughing a lot now but all part and parcel lol


Hahaha! Good old tren cough


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Hahaha! Good old tren cough


Cough hasn't been too bad but breathing is terrible haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanka....... Ya dead man????? Haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Sanka....... Ya dead man????? Haha


Yeah Mon!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> That was a nasty injection, hurt like a bitch going in and first time ive ever really bled. Coughing a lot now but all part and parcel lol


I had one like this last week,delt bled like a mofo. First time it's done that. Had tren cough for the first time too lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Caber has arrived but cutting these into quarters looks interesting!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 13th August 2015

** Pull Up **
- 8 reps
- 8 reps
- 6 reps

** Overhead Press **
- 42.2 kgs x 6 reps [PR]
- 42.2 kgs x 6 reps
- 42.2 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 68.3 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 68.3 kgs x 8 reps
- 68.3 kgs x 8 reps

** Flat Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 26.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 26.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 73.0 kgs x 8 reps [PR]
- 73.0 kgs x 7 reps

** EZ-Bar Curl **
- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension **
- 22.5 kgs x 12 reps [PR]
- 22.5 kgs x 12 reps
- 22.5 kgs x 10 reps

Pressing strength is going to s**t, need tren to kick in lol. Been coughing up a load of s**t since the dodgy tren jab.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Pressing strength is going to s**t, need tren to kick in lol. Been coughing up a load of s**t since the dodgy tren jab.


You hit a vein mate?

I've been lucky so far with the tren!

For strength Oxy is king in my opinion...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> You hit a vein mate?
> 
> I've been lucky so far with the tren!
> 
> For strength Oxy is king in my opinion...


Yeah 3rd jab with TTM and nicked a vein lol. Not touched oxy's yet but loved sd apart from a few sides!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FitNotes Workout - Friday 14th August 2015

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 37.1 kgs x 9 reps [PR]
- 37.1 kgs x 6 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Leg Press **
- 135.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 135.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 135.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Hack Squat Machine (47.6kg) **
- 5.0 kgs x 10 reps [PR]
- 5.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 5.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Calf Raise Machine **
- 25.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps

Followed by ab shiz.

In other news slept fu**ing terrible last night lol

Currently dieting down on 2000 cals, weight in day tomorrow.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Yeah 3rd jab with TTM and nicked a vein lol. Not touched oxy's yet but loved sd apart from a few sides!


ahh nasty man!! I've been lucky enough to not have that yet. Hit a nerve one time though, that was awesome.

Oxy is like SD for bulking... lots of water bloat but the gains are brilliant.. anything over 50mg gives me serious cramping though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

graham58 said:


> just read your journal ladyboy what a laugh never seen anything so funny,you little weak whimp lol:lol:


Thought I was on ignore lol. Funny old man who can't get his pecker up 

Now f**k off out my journal


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Well done on ccriticising my starting picture ffs. @Mingster can you please remove this guy from my journal please he's a bit too obsessed with me for my liking.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Well done on ccriticising my starting picture ffs. @Mingster can you please remove this guy from my journal please he's a bit too obsessed with me for my liking.


Grass.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Snake said:


> Grass.


No f**ks given he's a c**t, and a pathetic one at 50 years old and pretending to use the ignore function.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Well tell your mate that pretending to put people on ignore is pretty childish. Thought we were all men round here?
> 
> This all started when I replied to his anti sugar post with a link about fructose alarmism and he started all the ladyboy s**t. Pretty damn childish again.


Got your point.. And you are right...

But no need to disrespect older people...

We all friends here... And learning from each other...

Don't forget to go to gym yes?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

@BrahmaBull and others..

Just use the block button and disengage... once the insults start we head down the long road to someone being likened to Hitler.

Let's talk about training.

How's training going @BrahmaBull?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> @BrahmaBull and others..
> 
> Just use the block button and disengage... once the insults start we head down the long road to someone being likened to Hitler.
> 
> ...


Totally agree but ain't going to be insulted just for posting a link about fructose alarmism. Guy is 50 ffs and that's not me mocking his age but saying he should act a bit more mature. Any thread he's involved with where there's a debate just turns to flaming from him. Ask dark sim.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

But in other news my cars ****ed and I've got a chest infection. Yay


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Totally agree but ain't going to be insulted just for posting a link about fructose alarmism. Guy is 50 ffs and that's not me mocking his age but saying he should act a bit more mature. Any thread he's involved with where there's a debate just turns to flaming from him. Ask dark sim.


Don't be insulted... just block. If he is like that, what can you ever gain from talking to him.... we're all about the gains here right? I don't know the fella and I won't bother looking it up... Like I say... I don't go looking for a waste of time haha just found out a new way to hit my lats and central quad better while training... and also that I can get samples of cuban cigars for cheap before buying a full box that is a good use of time eh?



> But in other news my cars ****ed and I've got a chest infection. Yay


Oh that's balls man - you need the car for work? And chest infection... that's why I buy anti biotics in... unless youre on deaths door the NHS takes too long these days


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

LiftyJock said:


> Don't be insulted... just block. If he is like that, what can you ever gain from talking to him.... we're all about the gains here right? I don't know the fella and I won't bother looking it up... Like I say... I don't go looking for a waste of time haha just found out a new way to hit my lats and central quad better while training... and also that I can get samples of cuban cigars for cheap before buying a full box that is a good use of time eh?Oh that's balls man - you need the car for work? And chest infection... that's why I buy anti biotics in... unless youre on deaths door the NHS takes too long these days


Do you buy your anti b's from that dodgy corner shop that was selling them on benefit cheats? lol. Well my misses is in medical profession so has got them for me before but hoping the body fights it off! More bothered about my car haha.

And yeah that's a good use of time lol. Good advice aswell tbh mate, cheers.


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Do you buy your anti b's from that dodgy corner shop that was selling them on benefit cheats? lol. Well my misses is in medical profession so has got them for me before but hoping the body fights it off! More bothered about my car haha.
> 
> And yeah that's a good use of time lol. Good advice aswell tbh mate, cheers.


I use a well known online pharmacy using a prescription from my doctor N. E. One MD


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Trying to train with chest infection was a mistake and just wasn't happening.

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 20th August 2015

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **

- 72.5 kgs x 8 reps [PR]

- 72.5 kgs x 6 reps

- 72.5 kgs x 3 reps

** Hammer Strength Row **

- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 75.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **

- 18.0 kgs x 10 reps

- 22.0 kgs x 9 reps

- 26.0 kgs x 4 reps

Just did some cables for arms and ****ed off home. Think it's going to be a doctor visit if it don't clear up soon


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Started antibiotics today fml


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

You still alive?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> You still alive?


Yeah been back in gym for a week after nearly 5 off with chest and sinus infections since the dodgy tren jab!

Just not feeling motivated to post much atm. How's training going?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

BrahmaBull said:


> Yeah been back in gym for a week after nearly 5 off with chest and sinus infections since the dodgy tren jab!
> 
> Just not feeling motivated to post much atm. How's training going?


Been back for a week myself after hols. New routine and new motivation. Glad you rode it out! Haha.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

robc1985 said:


> Been back for a week myself after hols. New routine and new motivation. Glad you rode it out! Haha.


On holiday myself in 3 weeks so just on test e 250mg e10d now until I'm back. Needed a break from all the jabs and meds lol


----------

